# Garden



## don203 (May 27, 2011)

*introduction*

Hello every one,

I'm new to the forum. I live in Southburry CT on 5 acre mini farm we raise chicken rabbit and grow a varity of vegtable and I have a problem with the electrical system on my Ford LGT 165 Maybe someone can help me out. There is no spark. I have changed the coil points and condenser. There is 12v at the coil but when I crank the engine the power at the plus side of the coil drops to 8v. The battery is old and has to be on charge to crank the engine. The engine is a Kohler K341. Any help would be appreciated.
Don203


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum don 203 glad to have you here, please post a photo of your tractor
I am sure someone will be along shortly to answer your question.
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! I would start with a new battery, since you need one anyways. Let us know.


----------



## don203 (May 27, 2011)

Good Morning Rick
I'll try the battery let you know how it works out
Don


----------



## don203 (May 27, 2011)

Hi Rick
Replaced battery set points hit start she started right up guess it was the battery.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Vroom! Vroom! Bada Bing Bada Boom!


----------

